# New CRS Tank



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello,

I just wanted to share my new CRS tank. Its my old 90cmx45x45 ADA 157 liters. I changed it around a bit, and took out the brightsand. I have 150 CRS in this tank. I have mostly SS Hinomaru in this tank and near, and a few low grades which will be coming out soon. Im going to add some more hinos in a few days from my other 2 tanks.

*Filter* EHEIM 2224, and Tetra air filter with sponge.
*Co2 system* ADA glass beetle diffuser, and Inknown lily pipes
*Lighting Nisso *inverter light with 3 ADA bulbs 32watts
*Substrate* ADA Aqua soil 3 9liter bags, and one half bag of Master soil.
*PH *6.5
*Water* Temp 23C
*Ferts *ADA Green Gain once week after water change 14 drops for 157 liters
*Shrimp Food* Shirakura pellets, Boiled Spinach, and Frozen Bloodworm
*Water Change* 30% weekly with Contra Chlorine out.
*Water cooler* Coming soon GEX GXC-200 it can cool water down to 18c-30c
up too 160 liters. It cools 8-27 liters per minute.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

New water cooler coming soon.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice set-up


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

How much is that chiller?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

The chiller was $235.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

gabeszone said:


> The chiller was $235.


Wow that's a good price. How many horse power? Why do you need it? Does your water temp get high w/o one?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Im not sure about the HP, its still on it way in the mail. My house in Japan gets so hot the water temp rises to 30C.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

that chiller looks exactly like my resun CL-85, its a thermoelectric and does ok for tanks up to 15g or so. they make a larger thermoelectric version as well. bought a compressor model for my second chiller (1/20hp) and will never go back to thermo, refrigerant systems just cool so much better for their size and power consumption. 

nice tank by the way gabeszone


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I hope this chiller works good. Its made for a 160 liter tank. I have a 157 liter tank. $235 better work! LOL


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

watch it, these chiller manufactureres always fib when when it comes to draw down capability......


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

dhavoc said:


> bought a compressor model for my second chiller (1/20hp) and will never go back to thermo, refrigerant systems just cool so much better for their size and power consumption.


What model unit and what size tank is it on?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm guessing it a refrigerant systems because it uses freon.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

southern, its a chinese brand (not resun) but the name escapes me and the unit is in my office at work. but it does fine for a 30g breeder in a room that gets to 90 + in the summer on weekends (no ac on). it only allows temps settings down to 72 though so if you need it colder than that you would need to modify the sensor inside the unit. it uses r-134a, same as your car.

they also make a 1/15 hp and 1/10 hp for larger tanks. you can find all of them on e-bay all the time. runs 3-400 on average.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Gabe,
When is the chiller due in?
I was thinkin about getting one like that and wanted to know your opinion of it.

-GlitcH


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Gabe!

Now your tank is looking more like a shrimp tank. How is your wife reacting to it since you have no fish?


----------

